
Ask HN: The core values of the Python “platform” - Dowwie
Bryan Cantrill gave an interesting talk recently at a Node conference about &quot;platform values&quot; [1]. The talk lead me to think about what the core values of the Python &quot;platform&quot; are and I thought it would be good to ask this question of the community. What would you consider the top (&lt;= 5) core values?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nodesummit.com&#x2F;videos&#x2F;?the-video-node2017=45
======
sevensor
It's all there in PEP 20, but I'll quote my 4 favorites:

> Beautiful is better than ugly.

> Explicit is better than implicit.

> Readability counts.

> There should be one-- and preferably only one --obvious way to do it.

And one more:

> Batteries included

~~~
abra_kadabra
I really like this list and would add one more that I think if very important.

Enable Fast iterations

Weather it's a fast loop to test and make changes, or the batteries included
mindset that means you can use someone else's code, fast iterations are a big
win in the Python world.

